# 20 inch front wheel for Dahon Speed Pro?



## Blue Hills (26 Aug 2013)

Futher adventures with my now aging Dahon Speed Pro.

I'm looking for a new wheel after my current wheel, despite a nice hub, has recently had two spokes break with a bang in the centre of the spoke! On closer inspection, several of the other spokes look distinctly odd (rust on a stainless spoke?) and I fear I have fallen prey to more of Dahon's questionable parts sourcing/quality control.

Wheel needs ideally to be have a decent hub with traditional ball bearings and ideally to come with a quick release (I may need a new one soon as my current one is rather like the one it replaced - in danger of the lever snapping off!).

Would settle for bolt on though.

If getting a new front wheel is a problem, a source of a decent rim and spokes - and then I will have to figure out the complications of getting suitably sized spokes to match the existing hub.

I am aware that CH White's sell parts (and I have used them beore - excellent service) but I was hoping for another maybe cheaper supplier.


----------



## byegad (26 Aug 2013)

I've a spare front wheel for the Speed-Pro. It's one of the low spoke count ones and is QR. It's done less than 1000 miles and is in good nick. PM me with a sensible offer if you are interested.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the offer byegad but I'm not keen on the idea of those low spoke count wheels - afraid I saw them as more madness on Dahon's part/trying to be too clever.

Which reminds me, I'm also not looking for the dreaded Dahon suspension front wheel (came as original with my bike and now in my garage).

thanks again for the offer and for the fast reply


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2013)

FWIW, no problems with Chutney's Kinetix Pro front wheel, never had any issues with the Rolf Prima one on my old Jetstream XP either (both 14 spokes)- they are much tougher than they look. Fudges have got fronts at £60 at the moment. But I'll assume you still don't want to risk it....

Very annoying that practically no Dahon parts appear to be sold online these days in the UK, apart from CH White & the odd bit at Fudges & Evans. Raleigh aren't doing a very good job AFAIK. Tern 20" bikes have stuck to the same 74mm front hub spec as Dahon, so those wheels would be a straight swap. Evans also have Dahon rims at prices as low as a fiver, plus Tern spokes. German dealers might be worth a try, I got a chain catcher from one when none were to be had over here.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Aug 2013)

Many thanks for the reply Stuaff.

Thanks for the Fudges tip - I'm assuming that you say I might not want to risk it because I sound somewhat jaundiced about Dahon?

I may check them out.

What's the Raleigh reference? Have they taken over the Dahon distribution?

Those Dahon rims for a fiver from Evans sound somewhat remarkable - do I need to tip someone at Evans a wink or are they general stock?

The current wheel came from Evans by the way - they couldn't get a spare (same old Dahon story) but a friendly soul in their Watrerloo shop came across a spare wheel in the workshop - not sure what it was doing there - he couldn't price it as it wasn't on the system so gave it me for £15! It looked new but on reflection maybe some sort of wierd problem with the spokes.

Re the chain catcher - I bought a standard one when I realised that the Speed Pro needed one. Dahon figured this out a bit later on later models. I don't think you need have troubled the Germans but I'm glad that your chain is no longer dropping off


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2013)

Blue Hills said:


> Many thanks for the reply Stuaff.
> 
> Thanks for the Fudges tip - I'm assuming that you say I might not want to risk it because I sound somewhat jaundiced about Dahon?


Nope, more about the low spoke count....



Blue Hills said:


> What's the Raleigh reference? Have they taken over the Dahon distribution?
> 
> Those Dahon rims for a fiver from Evans sound somewhat remarkable - do I need to tip someone at Evans a wink or are they general stock?


Yes, Raleigh took over from Xyro a couple of years back. Evans have all their Dahon bits listed online.


Blue Hills said:


> Re the chain catcher - I bought a standard one when I realised that the Speed Pro needed one. Dahon figured this out a bit later on later models. I don't think you need have troubled the Germans but I'm glad that your chain is no longer dropping off


Well, I did....all the ones I could find were of the wrong seat tube diameter or for front derailleur mounting.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Aug 2013)

ah, I didn't realise that the wheel you were recommending from Fudges was the low spoke count variety.

yes, I'll pass on it.

If you have a link to those Evans/Dahon bits/rims I'd be glad to see it.

I'll then check the number of holes I need - wheel away at the moment being fixed.


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2013)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, I didn't realise that the wheel you were recommending from Fudges was the low spoke count variety.
> 
> yes, I'll pass on it.
> 
> ...


http://www.evanscycles.com/categori...-spares/f/dahon#!!page=1;per_page=99;sort=asc


----------

